# Eclipse version control System das ohne Internet funktioniert/nur lokal auf Computer?



## berndoa (19. Nov 2022)

Hallo,
ich würde mir gerne für Eclipse mal irgendein Version Control System zulegen, sodass ich letztlich meine java Dateien in verschiedenen Entwicklungsstadien abspeichern kann.
gerade weil ich oft ein lauffähiges Programm habe, dann noch etwa ausprobieren will um die Performance zu verbessern oder etwas Funktionalität hinzuzufügen und muss da das Originalprogramm dafür zerstückeln.
Wäre es nichtEclipse, würde es Copy und Paste tun um eine Programmkopie zu haben.
Aber Eclipse mit seinen Build Path, verweisen udn what weiß ich machts einem ja nicht so einfach.

Kurzum, was gibt es da was gut ist und ohne Server oder Internet auskommt?

Google sowie der Prof vom Programmierpraktikum verweisen auf Subversive.
Nahcdem man da aber nocheinen "SVN Connector einrichten muss mit Angabe diverser URLs, gehe ich mal davon aus dass da die "Backup Dateien" dann auf irgendeinem Server gespeichert werden müssen damit Hinz und Kunz und der Rest der Welt was zum Gucken haben.

Will ich nicht, ich will einfahc nur mal, wenn es mir gerade beliebt, eine Backupkopie des Codes im aktuellen Stadium auf meinem Computer abspeichern, sodass ich idealerweise easy auf alte Programmversionen vor oder zurückspulen kann.

Gibts da was Gutes was ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Robert Zenz (19. Nov 2022)

Git


----------



## yfons123 (19. Nov 2022)

Git bitte nicht mit github verwechseln


----------



## Oneixee5 (20. Nov 2022)

Git wäre auch meine Wahl. Wenn es trotzdem SVN sein soll, könnte man hier mal schauen: https://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.7/svn.serverconfig.svnserve.html, https://svnbook.red-bean.com/de/1.7/svn.serverconfig.svnserve.html


----------



## LimDul (20. Nov 2022)

Hier wäre ein simples Tutorial: https://xspone.com/2021/06/python/git-zur-versionierung-verwenden-ohne-server/


----------



## temi (20. Nov 2022)

Hier auch ein etwas ausführlicheres Tutorial (kostenlos): https://open.hpi.de/courses/git2020


----------

